# DCC first timer



## Rick Schultze (Jan 29, 2019)

OK one question. What is the best DCC starter system with minimal wiring needed? I am a dummy when it comes to wiring.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Which is best, ford or chevy? Personal opinion on DCC also. You are safe to go with NCE or Digitrax. They both work well and close in price. Wiring is very simple on DCC. On a
small layout 2 wires will work. 2 wires from DCC unit to track.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't get mesmerized by the cheapest system. In a short time you will learn that you can use a lot of the functions of the better set. Go cheap, be disappointed then ya have to shell out more money to buy the better system.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The best starter system is the best one you can afford that also meets your reasonably foreseeable needs. 

My recommendation:

You figure out which brand. None of them put bad systems on the market except for the non-recommendable EZ-Command from Bachmann. It won't allow you to programme your decoders fully. Why....only God knows. And The Bachmann.

You need a minimum of two full amps to run several locomotives consisted at once....diesels working together for example, or two steamers. Much over 3 amps is a waste unless you're going to have several friends over, each running several locomotives.

The system you purchase should be easily expanded, or added to as your empire grows. It may grow, it may not, but if it grows you would rather not have to abandon a perfectly good system and purchase another more capable.


You'll read many people prefer NCE or EasyDCC, or CVP, or Lenz, or Roco, because they're intuitive to set up and they like the interface and throttle form factor better than any other choice. These people will often suggest you avoid Digitrax like the plague because 'they're complicated and the manual is tough to decipher." It happens that I, a non-engineer, had no trouble learning how to use my Super Empire Builder from Digitrax, and it still provides excellent service 15 years later. Different strokes fer diffrint fokes.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Rick

You have more specific responses to your post
in the other forum. While your question belongs
in this forum, it's best not to have two threads
on the same subject.

Don


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Rick, for minimal wire I suggest a system that uses handheld radio units so you don't have to string wire for the control system other than the receivers. I am familiar with Digitrax, the control wire is 3 pair telephone cable. You plug one end in the command station and the other end into your handheld controller (or a fascia mounted outlet panel for you handheld controller). The fascia mounted panel has rj connectors on the back to daisy chain panels around the room. So no splicing or crimping of cable ends, just buy the right length of telephone cable.


----------



## Rick Schultze (Jan 29, 2019)

Sorry. New to forums. Will not happen again.


----------



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

*You are wrong about digitrax wiring*

Hi
I have a zepher and a locnet hookup panel for my ut4 walkdaround.
They use a special 6 wire hookup. They have a plug just like a phone jack, but SIX wire.
Bill


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

And while phone cables cross over between connectors, the loconet cables are straight across...not mirrored. You CAN use phone cables with the correct connectors for your hand-held DT series throttles, as an example why people get confused, but you MUST use the other type of cable, no crossover between pins, if you are using the cable for loconet.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

The six wire (3 pair) phone cables may also be labeled as 'two line' cables, they can support two phone lines to the same device, such as a two line phone or a phone/fax unit. I use to find them at Staples and Office Depot, but the last ones I got were through Amazon so I could get the length I needed. If you already have a RJ crimp tool you can make your own probably cheaper and to the exact length you want.


----------

